# How can I bond with two cockatiels in the same cage?



## Jamajam (Dec 30, 2021)

I just got two cockatiels both under 1 year old. One girl and one boy. So far, they've spent their entire life at the pet shop in a cage together. Now at my home, I also have one large cage for them. I'm starting to regret my decision of buying two birds and 1 cage because I hear that tiels which bond with eachother won't bond with their owner as well. Is there a way to prevent that? I want them both to be close to me but I don't know how big of a problem them being close to eachother is.


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

You are asking the impossible that they will bond tamely with you, and never if living in the same cage at age 1. They are not tamed to people if living together. They will always gravitate to each other rather than new owner.
That happens only when tamed babies leaving the nest to a new home are kept in separate cages for quite some time and given separate tame time out to new owner. Even if you have two, absolute baby tiels bonded to new owner, will bond with each other unless you supply separate cages.
They will love each other but won't tame bond to you given their age. Sad but true


----------



## chloe1234 (11 mo ago)

Jamajam said:


> I just got two cockatiels both under 1 year old. One girl and one boy. So far, they've spent their entire life at the pet shop in a cage together. Now at my home, I also have one large cage for them. I'm starting to regret my decision of buying two birds and 1 cage because I hear that tiels which bond with eachother won't bond with their owner as well. Is there a way to prevent that? I want them both to be close to me but I don't know how big of a problem them being close to eachother is.


i also have two cockatiels, one male one female, who came from the same aviary and had lived together their whole lives and i got them when they were about 4 months old. They are both extremely friendly and tame and i have created a bond with the male one so it is possible just get them out every day letting them sleep on you and playing/training them


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

It is possible to tame a bonded pair of adult tiels however you should think of it as a journey that will last years without the assurance of success.

About 250 yrs ago all cockatiels were wild, flying around the outback. These animals are not domesticated and have not been bred out of any of their natural instincts.


----------

